# FI und FU



## Robot-Sun (19 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab hier im Forum zwar schon was gefunden wegen FI. aber habb trotzdem mal ne Frage.
Es handelt sich um eine ortsveränderliche anlage die aus mehrer stahlkonstruktionen besteht. im genaueren um eine hebebockanlage für Züge.diese wurde nun mit FUs nach gerüstet.
ein FI (40A,30mA) ist für 4 motoren eingesetzt. Laut einem Techniker der FU Firma sollten jedoch die Ableitströme nicht so groß sein, das dieser auslöst. laut ihm sind auch  "Gleichstrom FIs" nicht sinnvoll. er war der meinung, dass eine neuaufteilung 2 Motor je FI reichen würde.
nun ist meine frage ob dies auch wirklich der fall ist. die 2 bisher eingebauten FIs lösen nicht immer aus und auch mal nur einer.
muss man den für solche anlagen zwingend einen FI einsetzen. für ortsveränderliche anlagen u auf baustellen is es ja wohl vorschrift und bei stahlkonstruktionen auch sicher sinnvoll.
würd mich über eine schnelle hilfe sehr freuen


----------



## marcengbarth (19 April 2008)

Also so weit ich weiß musst du bei ortsveränderlichen Anlagen einen FI einsetzen. Vielleicht besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit, dass du ein FI (40A,300mA) einsetzen kannst. Für Baustellen sind die z.B. zugelassen.


----------



## Immergewinner (19 April 2008)

Beim Einsatz eies FU in Verbindung mit einem RCD muss ein allstromsensitiver RCD eingesetzt werden, da sonst bei Gleichfehlerströmen der "normale" RCD nicht auslösen würde.

Sers


----------



## jabba (19 April 2008)

hab mal eine baumaschine mit einigen FU's gebaut,
da hab ich die FI's von Schneider eingesetzt

FI-Schutzschalter mit Trennereigenschaften gemäß der VDE 0664 Teil 11 (EN 61008):

für den Anlagen-, Personen- und Brandschutz
zur Überwachung und selbsttätige Unterbrechung eines Stromkreises bei Isolationsfehlern, Auslöseempfindlichkeit 10, 30, 300 und 500 mA mit Bemessungsströmen von 16 A bis 125 A
*FIsi ("si" = superimmunisiert) weitgehend unempfindlich gegen Überspannungen und transiente Ableitströme *
als FI-Schutzschalter der Klasse B für reine Gleichstromanwendungen 4P, 25 A bis 125 A mit Auslöseempfindlichkeit 30, 300(s) und 500 mA
*Insbesondere geeignet für den Betrieb mit Frequenzumrichtern* und anderen EBÂ´s mit B6 Brückengleichrichtern.
Getestet mit Frequenzumrichtern der Marke Telemecanique (Altivar)
FI/LS-Schalter einpolig geschützt, zweipolig schaltend, 6 A-40 A, 30 mA


----------



## maxi (19 April 2008)

Hallo,


hoffe ist hilfreich.

Ich bestelle immer bei Siemens gleich spezielle FI`S die für Einsatz mit FU geignet sind mit. Habe hier leider keien Daten von dem. Ich sage das zum Vertreter nur immer wieviel von denen ich noch dazu brauche beim Angebot. 
Vom HAgemeyer bekomme ich da auch immer ABB.

Kosten aber glaub 110 Euro netto im EK das Stück


----------



## mst (20 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> hoffe ist hilfreich.
> ...


Und sind doppelt so breit. - Einige davon haben bei mir auch schon ausgelöst drotz drossel usw.


----------



## Tobi P. (20 April 2008)

Für 110€ netto bekommt ihr keine allstromsensitiven Fi's. Die Preise dafür beginnen bei etwa 500-600€ aufwärts. Beim Einsatz von Umrichtern an Fi-Schaltern gibt es zwei Probleme:

Zum einen die häufige Auslösung bedingt durch hohe Ableitströme der Umrichter (genauer gesagt deren Netzfilter). Dafür gibt es z.b. für Siemens-Umrichter spezielle Low-Leakage-Filter.

Weit kritischer ist die Aufmagnetisierung des Wandlerkerns durch die Beaufschlagung mit Gleichfehlerströmen. Dabei geht der Kern in die Sättigung, als Folge löst der Fi im Fehlerfall evt. nicht mehr aus! Das lässt sich nur mittels teuren allstromsensitiven Fi-Schaltern in den Griff kriegen. 
Gerade in TT-Netzen ist das sehr wichtig, da durch den FU im Fehlerfall die Schutzmaßnahme ausgehebelt werden könnte!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Immergewinner (21 April 2008)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Für 110€ netto bekommt ihr keine allstromsensitiven Fi's.


 
Jepp das sehe ich auch so, ab 350,- gibts die allstromsensitiven im Schnitt.

Sers


----------



## AndreK (21 April 2008)

*Nur mal als Idee...*

ich würde drüber nachdenken die FU`s mit guten Ausgangsfiltern zu versehen und danach einen "normalen" FI einzusetzen. So dürfte man verhindern können das sich durch die Leitungslänge nach dem FU größere Ableitströme bilden können.

Aber vorher würde ich mit dem Hersteller der FU`s sprechen! Die können dir mit Sicherheit den besten Tipp dazu geben.


----------



## Robot-Sun (29 April 2008)

Danke euch allen. In einer anderen Anlage war ein FI kombination von Siemens die bei 300mA auslöst. Allderdings gibts da ja keinen Personenschutz mehr.


----------



## nade (29 April 2008)

Grad gesehen. Doepke hat hier die 40A Version Allstromsensitiv für 600€.

Was da auch interessant wäre, wäre ein Differenzstrom Monitor, da ließe sich dann der Auslösestrom einstellen, und auch vorzeitig warnen. Liegen aber auch in der Preisklasse um die 500-600€
Da keine eigene Abschaltfunktion, müßte die Leitung noch über ein Leistungsschütz oder Sicherung mit Fernantrieb im Fehlerfalle abgeschaltet werden....
Wobei das sind Listenpreise, die da sich auch nach unten korrigieren lassen...

Ein "normaler" FI, gesehen auf der Light and Building, wurde mit einem Netzmonitor verdeutlicht würde de Wechselstrom und der Gleichstromanteil gegeneinander sich aufheben, und somit unwirksam.


----------



## maxi (29 April 2008)

Immergewinner schrieb:


> Jepp das sehe ich auch so, ab 350,- gibts die allstromsensitiven im Schnitt.
> 
> Sers


 

Doch bekommt man,

habe die beim Hagemeyer ce bestellt gehabt.
Allerdings hatten wir auch hohe Preisnachlässe 


die haben aber fürher bei Siemens zum Beispiel wirklich mal netto 600 Euro gekostet. Das stimmt auch, allerdings werden diese nun von vielen Herstellern angeboten und die Preise sind wesentlich besser geworden. 


Früher hatten aber auch die 3 Pol FI weit über 100 Euro gekostet, heute geht da ne Packung für umgerechnet netto 18 Euro nochwas pro Stück übern Tisch. Oder ne BJ UP Steckdose ohne Rahmen gibts im Angebot auch schon mal ne Palette für umgerechnet 1,47 das Stück.

Grüsse Maxi


----------



## maxi (29 April 2008)

Falls jemand Interesse hat,

ich habe noch 2 alte Originalverpackte ACS140 1,1 KW FU`s ohne Y Kondensatoren von ABB zu verkaufen. Solche werden seit jahren nimmer gebaut. Haben einen sehr sehr geringen ableitstrom 1-2mA


----------



## Gecht (29 April 2008)

Ich wollt kurz mal was klar stellen,
obwohl ich ohne Anwalt zu diesem Thema gar nichts sagen sollte.

*ohne Allstromsensitiven FI mit 30mA kein Personenschutz in (ortsveränderlichen) Anlagen mit FU.

*alles über 30mA ist nur Brandschutz oder Ähnliches.


----------

